# Pacific Rim 2 Announced for 2017! (And other Pacific Rim news)



## TrishaCat (Jun 27, 2014)

Yep! Pacific Rim is finally getting a sequel! Added to that its getting an animated series that should come sooner and more comics!

Source: http://kotaku.com/pacific-rim-2-announced-for-2017-1596743873



I'm really happy for this! I loved Pacific Rim. Its soundtrack was great and it was a really fun action mecha monster film. I hope the animated series isn't very dumbed down. If its Legend of Korra or Sym-Bionic Titan quality I'll be super happy, but I'm afraid it'll be diluted for children. ._. In any case, awesome news!

ARE YOU GUYS HYPED?!!


----------



## Pantheros (Jun 28, 2014)

i have the first one downloaded in 1080p and amazing audio. but its been siting in a folder for about 3 mounths now.... i dont know why i havent watched it yet
maybe its because i dont like sci-fi?


----------



## Taralack (Jun 28, 2014)

I have had at least 3 people link me to their posts about this on Facebook. I'm not entirely sure why.


----------

